# Did the Weather Grinch change your travel plans for Christmas?



## Aussiedog (Dec 20, 2009)

Luckily, DH and I drove from North Carolina to Disney/Florida with no problems on Friday.  But I hear from the resort staff that there are MANY cancellations and changes here at Disney.  The parks do not seem to be very crowded yet and it is easy to get into almost every restaurant without advance reservations.  

On the flip side, some fellow vacationers who need to get home are frantically rearranging their travel plans, many using Southwest where they can because they still can't get through to some of the other airlines.

So fellow TUGGERs - are your plans, whatever and wherever they are - OK??

Ann


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 20, 2009)

DH is stuck somewhere in PA near Delaware (I think that's what he said). He was supposed to fly home Saturday night but his flight got cancelled due to the storm. Delta gave him a flight for today (Sunday) but then called him last night to say it was cancelled, too, and the best they could work out was for him to fly home Wednesday. We don't understand why today's flight was cancelled. The storm is past and the skies are clear according to the weather report for the airport.

He was supposed to be on vacation this week but will spend the next few days doing more work at the site and paperwork and other remote work from the hotel.  I will go about my usual routine and eat Christmas cookies.


----------



## Patri (Dec 20, 2009)

* I will go about my usual routine and eat Christmas cookies. *

LOL That's the spirit, Rose.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2009)

I will rake some leaves off my lawn.
It'll be ~ 62F tomorrow. <ducking>


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 21, 2009)

*Talent -- a message...*



Talent312 said:


> I will rake some leaves off my lawn.
> It'll be ~ 62F tomorrow. <ducking>



Gotcha :whoopie:   It's 70 degrees here in Southern California.


----------



## geekette (Dec 21, 2009)

Not so far.  only a few hours of driving, mostly interstate.  an ice storm would keep us home.  Won't know for a few days.


----------



## gvic (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for the cool Temperatures in the Desert.... and my Las Vegas trip.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 21, 2009)

No, no change as we never travel anywhere at Christmas. I just have to pick leaves out of the pool and wait for Santa. It is a little cool today in the high 60's.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 22, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> DH is stuck somewhere in PA near Delaware (I think that's what he said). He was supposed to fly home Saturday night but his flight got cancelled due to the storm. Delta gave him a flight for today (Sunday) but then called him last night to say it was cancelled, too, and the best they could work out was for him to fly home Wednesday. We don't understand why today's flight was cancelled. The storm is past and the skies are clear according to the weather report for the airport.
> 
> He was supposed to be on vacation this week but will spend the next few days doing more work at the site and paperwork and other remote work from the hotel. I will go about my usual routine and eat Christmas cookies.


 
DH is supposed to fly home tomorrow (Wednesday) but now we are having a storm in SLC that may prevent him flying in.  He says it could be worse.  At least he had work to do and a hotel to stay at.  He isn't stranded at the airport like a lot of travelers were/are.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 23, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> DH is stuck somewhere in PA near Delaware (I think that's what he said). He was supposed to fly home Saturday night but his flight got cancelled due to the storm. Delta gave him a flight for today (Sunday) but then called him last night to say it was cancelled, too, and the best they could work out was for him to fly home Wednesday. We don't understand why today's flight was cancelled. The storm is past and the skies are clear according to the weather report for the airport.
> 
> He was supposed to be on vacation this week but will spend the next few days doing more work at the site and paperwork and other remote work from the hotel. I will go about my usual routine and eat Christmas cookies.


 


Rose Pink said:


> DH is supposed to fly home tomorrow (Wednesday) but now we are having a storm in SLC that may prevent him flying in. He says it could be worse. At least he had work to do and a hotel to stay at. He isn't stranded at the airport like a lot of travelers were/are.


 
He's home!  I'd celebrate with cookies but I already ate them all.  Time to break out the fudge!


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 23, 2009)

The big storm is supposed to start about midnight tonight and get progressively worse through Christmas Day...and we're planning to leave Christmas Eve for a destination two hours away.  We'll cross our fingers and hope it comes slower than predicted!


----------



## senorak (Dec 24, 2009)

Not the weather......rather, the high prices of air travel over the holidays.      I refuse to pay the $500+ to travel from PA to FL over the winter break.  Had my TS booked months ago (thought I was extremely lucky at snagging a week at Resort at Palm Beach Shores), but the airfare was just too high.  Kept hoping it would come down.....but no such luck.  This will be the first time in several years that I won't be visiting some of my family who "winter" in the Palm Beach area. 

Deb


----------



## jbet (Dec 24, 2009)

We drove down from Ontario, Canada to Hilton Head last weekend. Got "snowed in" around Washington for one night and then drove right through to Hilton Head the next day. We are now looking out at the ocean and it was worth it! Temperatures are a little cool, but glad to be away from the cold and snow. Not sure what the weather will be like to travel back home next week, but for now life is good.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 24, 2009)

We did get to park on I-75 in the mountains for two hours last Friday.  I had checked the weather report, 43 degrees and rain.  Well it was 43 and rain, till we hit the mountains in Tennessee.  As we were ascending the rain had one or two snowflakes in it.  Then a few more, then a snow storm.  I've never seen snowflakes this big before.  Even DH, who grew up in Buffalo said the same thing.  They must've been two inches in diameter. We parked on the mountain for two hours, watching the snow get deeper and deeper.  It was bumper to bumper, and I knew that that was a bad thing, because all those warm cars heating up the the snow underneath while we were parked meant that all that snow turned to water was going to turn again into ice.  We made it up eventually (lots of cars in ditches as we went up), knowing that while we were ascending we still had to descend.  As we were making our way down I saw semis stopped mid way up, wheels spinning but  getting nowhere, with a line of cars/semis stuck behind them.  There was no where to go, even if you could have pulled off it would not have been a good idea, and it's not like you could take the next exit, there weren't many, and those roads would be worse (if I even knew where to go once we got off).  Then, when we got to the bottom, no snow, just rain again, and grass.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 24, 2009)

We thought we'd just beat the weather over the mountains through Asheville to pick up DD23 in Columbia SC enroute to Disney World, but the storm moved in more quickly than predicted. By early Friday morning, that was obviously not an option. We drove through Atlanta instead, adding 2 - 3 hours to the trip, but at least we were in pouring rain not ice and snow. It took us basically two full days to get here instead of one.

Sheila


----------



## Patri (Dec 25, 2009)

For the first time, I hope to deliver meals to seniors Christmas Day through the Salvation Army program. We are supposed to get freezing rain tonight. If the roads are icy I won't dare go out. The SA is concerned it won't have enough volunteers.


----------



## Aussiedog (Dec 25, 2009)

Patri said:


> For the first time, I hope to deliver meals to seniors Christmas Day through the Salvation Army program. We are supposed to get freezing rain tonight. If the roads are icy I won't dare go out. The SA is concerned it won't have enough volunteers.



How nice of you!!  I hope it works out.

Ann


----------



## Patri (Dec 25, 2009)

Rain held off. We did it! Neat experience. One couple invited us in. The man is wheelchair bound. Had a nice conversation and watched them open their presents from the SA. They were so happy to see us.


----------



## geoand (Dec 25, 2009)

Niece at Brown University and was to fly home for Christmas on 12/21.  Flight was canceled.  Flight rescheduled by airline for 12/24 and she got to Newark early and leg from Newark was overbooked.  They rescheduled to today.  Don't know if she is in the air or still at Newark.  Her family was supposed to come to our home today for dinner.


----------



## pittle (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes - I had no plans to travel over Christmas, but because of the Weather Advisory in Kansas City, my 10 year old grandson could not fly back home by himself for Christmas after visiting with us this week.  We discovered this when we arrived at the airport for check-in at 7:00 AM on Christmas Eve.  SWA was totally awesome and allowed us to use a Rapid Rewards ticket for me to fly with him to KC and back to Phoenix on Christmas Eve so that he could get home!   I did get to go to a great lunch with my son and daughter-in-law before flying back home on the last flight out before the KC airport closed for the bad weather at 5:00 PM.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well it turned damn cold.
Lows in the 40's, highs in the 60's.
We'll just huddle up in front of the fireplace.


----------

